# uh ahhh.... Bubblicious. enjoy!



## JBonez (Aug 26, 2009)

Just thought id throw up a couple pics of the Nirvana bubblicious.

Two pheno's really, one is a real mix of both, with the other remaining predominately indica. 

Fed only Floranova bloom (lucas formula, genius)
Ebb&Flo hydro

400w hps


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 26, 2009)

very tasty looking! def. 2 phenotypes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

:bong:


----------



## JBonez (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for stoppin in OGKushman!

Speaking of which, i just ordered some OG Kush from Reserve Privada.

If they squared the original clone only pheno from cali, then i may just have a shot at getting a nice kush momma close to the original.


----------



## JBonez (Aug 26, 2009)

****JBonez thanks ogkushman and 4u2smoke*****


----------



## ray jay (Aug 26, 2009)

NIce J bones. How far along are they? I have some about 4 weeks into flower. There in soil. Seeing yours gives me hopr for mine. Let us know how it smokes.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 26, 2009)

is there any feed ratio you recommend for the GH 3 part ??? those are very very nice looking pics...i gotta learn your secret.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 26, 2009)

is there any feed ratio you recommend for the GH 3 part ??? those are very very nice looking pics...i gotta learn your secret.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 26, 2009)

is there any feed ratio you recommend for the GH 3 part ??? those are very very nice looking pics...i gotta learn your secret.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*looks delicious *


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 27, 2009)

Those are real purdy, JB!


----------



## JBonez (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks! To be honest, i havent even been checking on them, being kinda lazy after all the skunk i just harvested!

But they are in a little 2x2 ebb&flow setup and couldnt be happier!


----------

